# Possible Brain Tumor



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

The vet thinks my Lab mix, Deputy, may be have a brain tumor. He thinks it is probably on/near the hypothalamus. If not a brain tumor, then possible Canine Cognitive Dysfunction aka "Doggy Dementia". Poor Deputy is only 7yrs old, isn't that way to young for dementia to start? In human years he's in his 50s (about the time early onset Dementia/Alzheimer starts in people). 

Deputy will "space out" every so often and its a lot worse when he wakes up. He also has started having more anxiety then he ever did before (freaks out at loud noises (gunshots, fireworks), appears nervous on walks (same route as always), started having mild separation anxiety whenever I leave, etc). He also compulsively licks his flanks/legs/feet (vet could find no cause for it ). His skin and coat are normal and he has no allergies. He also has lost 8lbs since July. I know that's not a lot, but the other dogs he lives with (mine and my mom's, total of three dogs in the house) have GAINED WEIGHT. Mine is two pounds over and my parent's is ten over. 

Vet thinks the "spacing out" MAY be some form of seizure, but still not sure. I won't get results from blood and urine tests till this week. 

He is eating (some days more then others), drinking and pooping/peeing normally. Any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, sorry to hear that. Can they do an Xray or anything to verify a tumor?

Sounds like it could be either. No guarantees when stuff like that can start.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww...I'm sorry. Age is no predictor of disease. We had a 3 yr old mix get cancer...only symptom was loss of appetite. Hopefully you will get some good news


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that. Can they do an Xray or anything to verify a tumor?
> 
> Sounds like it could be either. No guarantees when stuff like that can start.


After I get the blood/urine results (want to rule out anything else), I'll see if maybe he'll do that. I can't afford a CT/MRI though.



> Awwww...I'm sorry. Age is no predictor of disease. We had a 3 yr old mix get cancer...only symptom was loss of appetite. Hopefully you will get some good news


I understand about the cancer thing. We only knew my late childhood dog had cancer after the vet did routine blood tests when we had her boarded.

Its just so hard to look at him when he's either "zoned" or freaked. I'm just so worried. :blue:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww. i'm sorry you're going through this. can you get an x-ray? that may shed some light on things....

hope you get some answers soon. :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry, How scary...when do you gt blood results back?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

happybleats said:


> Im sorry, How scary...when do you gt blood results back?


Hopefully either today or tomorrow.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Blood work was normal, there was a little bit of protein in the urine sample. He said that was "inconclusive". 

He did say that it sounded like Dep may be older then we originally thought. The date on the papers the owner transferred from her vet said he was born in 2007. Vet thinks he could be anywhere from 7-11. He thinks that Dep could still have either a brain tumor or cancer somewhere else in his body. We just have to weight and see. 

X-ray would not pick up a brain tumor, only an MRI would. Can't afford that.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, that's too bad. I hate it when tests come back as inconclusive cause then you don't know where to go.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Oh, that's too bad. I hate it when tests come back as inconclusive cause then you don't know where to go.


His breathing is also starting to get "heavy" at times (don't know how else to describe it). It does not occur everyday, but when it does it is kind of scary. I told the vet about this and he said to weight until more symptoms occur, then he will do a chest x-ray. It is almost like panting, but with his mouth closed.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You're in a tough position. I did research after we found the lumps on Samson when we took him for the appetite loss. What I found was that we only had weeks....even with treatment....:sad: Even tho the blood test was inconclusive, we made the decision to put him down immediately. Afterwards, when doc checked him...found that his abdomen was full of tumors, hence the loss of appetite. We could have kept him going for a few more weeks....maybe. But, we made the decision based on wanting to remember him while he was happy and looked healthy. It's hard. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We lost our Violet last year to a huge tumor in her abdomen. She wouldn't eat for us and it was pretty clear on xray. She was 13 years old and surgery wasn't even an option. We put her down right before we moved because we knew she wouldn't be able to handle the move. 

I hope you can find some answers.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> We lost our Violet last year to a huge tumor in her abdomen. She wouldn't eat for us and it was pretty clear on xray. She was 13 years old and surgery wasn't even an option. We put her down right before we moved because we knew she wouldn't be able to handle the move.
> 
> I hope you can find some answers.


I just have this feeling its going to be like it was with my doe Mishka. No signs other then a slight cough and then one day she wouldn't get up. We took her to the vet and almost half her abdominal cavity was a giant tumor. :tear:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really is heartbreaking. Especially when there isn't much you can do. :hugs:


----------

